# Can a bad Cough be Harmful in Pregnancy



## jojo85

I have had a really bad cough for the last few days, the dr says he cant prescribe me anything only paracetamol and lots of fluids.. I cough so much though it hurts my stomach and wondered if this is harmful to my baby?


----------



## ozzi

I'm hoping not, as I've had a really bad cough for past 2 1/2 weeks :( dr said the same thing to me.."it's viral so I can't recommend anything except paracetomol and plenty of fluids" .. doesn't feel very helpful when you're coughing so much it feels like you're going to be sick :( 

Hope you're feeling better soon :hugs:


----------



## Nix

Hi ya. The cough wont be harmful to baby but maybe keep up with your pelvic floor exercise as it will be putting a strain on your muscles down there. xx


----------



## ozzi

Very true Nix, I had a big coughing episode the other day and nearly wet myself :blush: Not good!


----------



## Nix

ozzi said:


> Very true Nix, I had a big coughing episode the other day and nearly wet myself :blush: Not good!

Oh dear  When I was pregnant with my 1st I sneezed and totally wet myself-luckily we had wood flooring :dohh: xxx


----------



## jojo85

ozzi said:


> I'm hoping not, as I've had a really bad cough for past 2 1/2 weeks :( dr said the same thing to me.."it's viral so I can't recommend anything except paracetomol and plenty of fluids" .. doesn't feel very helpful when you're coughing so much it feels like you're going to be sick :(
> 
> Hope you're feeling better soon :hugs:

Thank you .. yep i was expecting some cough medicine atleast but everything is a no no :wacko: but aslong as this little one is ok i can cope hopefully :wacko:


----------



## porkypig

ive got the same problem, coughing like a hag. ive been coughing so much, that it feels like something is going to fall out down below when I wee- midwife said its a combo of 2nd pregnancy things are not as tight plus the strain of coughing. x


----------



## overcomer79

I'm sorry they couldn't do anything. Or wouldn't? I went to an urgent care on sunday because I was up all night choking due to coughing and I have bronchitis. Sometimes the benefits outweigh risk of things. Are you having any breathing difficulties, etc?

I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## chrislo4

If anything it might get your LO moving! Hope your cough goes soon xx


----------



## klsltsp

maybe it depends how far along you are. With my son I got a really bad cough (I'm asthmatic) when I was 34-35 weeks and they actually put me high risk and the high risk obstetrician prescribed a cough syrup with codein in it. i didn't want to take it but he said he was afraid I was going to cough myself inito labour, so I took it and everyone was just fine. I think at 20 odd weeks they aren't worried too much about that though.. hope you're feeling better soon!!


----------



## overcomer79

klsltsp said:


> maybe it depends how far along you are. With my son I got a really bad cough (I'm asthmatic) when I was 34-35 weeks and they actually put me high risk and the high risk obstetrician prescribed a cough syrup with codein in it. i didn't want to take it but he said he was afraid I was going to cough myself inito labour, so I took it and everyone was just fine. I think at 20 odd weeks they aren't worried too much about that though.. hope you're feeling better soon!!

I was put on with hydrocodone. Mind you, I only took one dose of it. So far, no harm.


----------



## Lara+sam+bump

I am just getting over a nasty chest infection, antibiotics are finally making a difference. But LO has not been effected as far as I know, I have a doppler and check on him everyday. xxx


----------



## porkypig

At what point does a chesty cough turn more serious? Ive had a cough all week and i feel a tad wheezy x


----------

